# FK1000P or AG HD Wax



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Currently use AG HD Wax which I really like, but have been reading (on this forum) very good things about FK1000P.

Which is better for me?

Cars live outside all year.
Get fully clayed, polished, waxed etc twice a year.
Not parked directly under trees but close enough that I get sap on them for most of the summer 
One car is white the other metallic grey (dark)

Do I stick with what I know or change?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*They are both good, I think the FK 1000P will outlast the AG HD Wax as it's fully Synthetic !

Mario *


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

FK1000p will be more suitable in my eyes. Will provide great protection for at least 3-4 months, probably even longer!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

durabilty has to be fk for me, every winter its my go to wax. just know you can rely on it


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Forgot to mention it will be polished with AG SRP


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Clean Your Car have it as the deal of the day today £12.95 (normally £17.95) so a pot has been brought. Along with a new wash mitt as mine has just started to lose it's hair.

Lucky I checked their website really.

Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Morph78 said:


> Clean Your Car have it as the deal of the day today £12.95 (normally £17.95) so a pot has been brought. Along with a new wash mitt as mine has just started to lose it's hair.
> 
> Lucky I checked their website really.
> 
> Looking forward to trying it out.


That's a stonking price.

It's the kind of thing you only have to buy once because the tub is huuuge and you use so little.

Had my tub 2 years and barely made a dent..


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great buy at that price. Should work well with AG SRP. Just make sure you apply the thinest coat possible for ease of removal.

Good Luck! :thumb:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Optimus said:


> FK1000p will be more suitable in my eyes. Will provide great protection for at least 3-4 months, probably even longer!


Remember HD Wax is very durable too, there are several posts from members also stating HD Wax will last this long too, including the epic 'Horsebox Wax Test'


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Morph78 said:


> Currently use AG HD Wax which I really like, but have been reading (on this forum) very good things about FK1000P.
> 
> Which is better for me?
> 
> ...


Fk1000 all day long, excellent for durabilty and protection.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Any difference in the finish?


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Fk for me, fantastic stuff, don't use it as much as I should.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

FK for me, with AG resin first


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I hear the fk1000 is the nuts. However, i put some of my hd wax on my mate's s60 last october, and it is still going strong. One of my favourites.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

I've used both extensively,HD has lasted longest for me,both are great products,but my preference is HD.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just bought HD but haven't used it yet.

I had FK1000P on the Cougar between August 2010 and March 2011 and it might have dropped off towards the end but was still hanging in there.


----------



## Rob B (Aug 18, 2010)

Used both and very impressed with both. In my experience HD was more durable, although I have used both at once as well, with FK on first & topped off with HD (belt and braces!)


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I have both and prefer the finish HD wax gives. I use the fk1000p for my alloys and it does a great job on them


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

FK1000 does have a advantage, with its big tin, plus can stand extreme high temperatures and is fully man made as well, never used this product but have been told by a few on here it leaves a glossier finish, and is easier to use the collinite 476 and offers a glassier finish to the paint, and the durability is the same as 476.

On the other hand with hd wax you get the whole package, applicator and cloth, plus a presentable box as well.

Really the choice is down to yourself, both will do the job just fine.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

I have both, and use whichever takes my fancy on the day. 
Both are excellent products. Can't say I've noticed much difference in durability. FK looked better on my Sterling Silver Z4. but HD wax looks better on my Deep Sea Blue E61.
The FK comes in a massive tin so will last forever, but the trade off is HD wax comes with two good red applicators and a red microfibre.

Glad I've got both so I can choose which ever I want when it suits.
Even used both before now (FK then HD) and it was great 

(HD smells nicer though :lol: )


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Autoglym said:


> Remember HD Wax is very durable too, there are several posts from members also stating HD Wax will last this long too, including the epic 'Horsebox Wax Test'


Is it any good on the wheels and will it sit on top of sealant thanks


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

I use it on top of a sealant (FK1000p) on both body and wheels. No problem :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Buy the way Clean your Car have the FK1000 on special today £12.95


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Still got some AG HD wax left so will run one car with HD and the other with FK1000P.

They lead similar lives in terms of milage, roads travelled, wash schedule, cleaning products used etc so can compare durability.


----------

